# New to CDTs - just got two little ones.



## debryman (May 1, 2013)

They will be 3 years old this summer and have been kept indoors most of the time in Orange County, CA. I am in Joshua Tree, CA and have become their new mama. 




We have been spending the past few days researching and are hoping to have a nice big area out in our desert home area for them to roam soon. We are very predator conscious and will keep this in mind while constructing. Very excited and open to any advice on these two cuties!


----------



## mctlong (May 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Debryman!


----------



## Laura (May 1, 2013)

welcome...
while small and outside... (best place for them to be!) be sure to have a cover of some sort to keep Ravens and such out, but still let the sun in.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2013)

Hi debryman, and welcome to the Forum!!

It would be a good idea to sink your waterer down into the ground so the top edge, or lip, is even with the ground. The tortoises are very nice-looking desert tortoises.


----------



## debryman (May 1, 2013)

Laura said:


> welcome...
> while small and outside... (best place for them to be!) be sure to have a cover of some sort to keep Ravens and such out, but still let the sun in.



Thank you Laura. We will be using aviary wire for sides and bird netting over the top. I have chickens as well and had to deal with the same type of predators when they were babies. We have lots of ravens in the area and some hawks as well. I hope it all works cause I'm really falling for these little sweeties!


----------



## wellington (May 1, 2013)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## debryman (May 1, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi debryman, and welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> It would be a good idea to sink your waterer down into the ground so the top edge, or lip, is even with the ground. The tortoises are very nice-looking desert tortoises.



Thank you Yvonne. I actually just got a new heavier dish that is a bit shallower and wider. I will take your advice and sink it to be even with the ground. I'm so happy to have found this forum!


----------



## debryman (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## thatrebecca (May 1, 2013)

They're SO cute!! How are they so clean? My CDTs rummage in the dirt and get filthy the second they come out of a soak.


----------



## tyrs4u (May 1, 2013)

Ewww Joshua tree  I lived in Palm Desert for 30 years. & all my 40+ y/o friends lived in JT & Yucca valley ... But great torts


----------



## lynnedit (May 1, 2013)

Joshua Tree is a perfect climate for them!


----------



## debryman (May 1, 2013)

tyrs4u said:


> Ewww Joshua tree  I lived in Palm Desert for 30 years. & all my 40+ y/o friends lived in JT & Yucca valley ... But great torts



Haha - I'm 50+ and loving it. Only been here 5 years, came from Washington State where I lived for 40 years. I will live here til I die


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome.

Fruit is not so good for them. They need weeds, grass, leaves, spineless opuntia cactus pads, and leafy greens.

Good luck with them. Hope we can help.


----------



## debryman (May 1, 2013)

thatrebecca said:


> They're SO cute!! How are they so clean? My CDTs rummage in the dirt and get filthy the second they come out of a soak.



They are still a little sleepy. I also just learned by reading some threads that they should have soapy baths. I haven't done it yet but can't wait to do it tomorrow! We'll see how clean they stay after that!


----------



## tortoise007 (May 1, 2013)

Tom said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Fruit is not so good for them. They need weeds, grass, leaves, spineless opuntia cactus pads, and leafy greens.
> 
> Good luck with them. Hope we can help.



What Tom said  lettuce isn't good either.


Oh is there another larger tortoise in there with them? If there is, that can be very dangerous. could you post mare pics of your enclosure? maybe one shot from far away so we can see the whole thing.


----------



## debryman (May 1, 2013)

Tom said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Fruit is not so good for them. They need weeds, grass, leaves, spineless opuntia cactus pads, and leafy greens.
> 
> Good luck with them. Hope we can help.



Thank you Tom. I did give them a little sliver of cantaloupe but they really weren't interested,so that worked out good  I have lots of the spineless cactus and was wondering if I should cut it up for them since they are so young still. The cactus still have those flower nugget things on them. They eat those too right?


----------



## debryman (May 1, 2013)

tortoise007 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and welcome.
> ...





Right now they are just in a little screen topped 3'x3'x8" box with no bottom. I have only had them for four days. We will be building a bigger better enclosure this weekend. I am giving them romaine and some spinach as well as some weeds and desert dandelions. I will give them mulberry leaves tomorrow as I read they can have those too. Also - it is just the two them.


----------



## debryman (May 1, 2013)

I have replied to several of your posts but they are not appearing yet. I think it's because I'm new... I hope they show up soon because I am very greatful for all the advice and have a few questions as well...


----------



## ascott (May 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum  and beautiful torts....is that a tortoise shell hide or is that a third tort in with them....red leaf lettuce, green leaf lettuce and romaine are all great sources of super hydration and are aok as part of their overall diet....I also would be careful of fruit, but more because of the huge attraction for swarms of ants....so I would only offer the fruit as a treat and do so away from the normal spots that they hang out in....


----------



## alysciaingram (May 2, 2013)

I loved JT. I went to college there and lived in 29 for a while before going back to the east coast.
Your torts are beautiful! You'll fall in love faster than you would believe.


----------



## Arnold_rules (May 2, 2013)

debryman said:


> tortoise007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...





Your head is probably spinning from al the input, but shouldn't give them spinach, it affects calcium. Try collard or mustard greens to see if they like it.


----------



## debryman (May 2, 2013)

Arnold_rules said:


> debryman said:
> 
> 
> > tortoise007 said:
> ...





Thank you. I woke up this morning and went right into eating research and what do I find? NO on the spinach and now you have backed that up. I am making a list of the ok plants and will add your suggestions. This is definitely a lot of info but better too much than not enough! Thanks again 




debryman said:


> thatrebecca said:
> 
> 
> > They're SO cute!! How are they so clean? My CDTs rummage in the dirt and get filthy the second they come out of a soak.
> ...



Oops. I meant SOAKY not soapy bath. Auto correct always has a mind of its own 




ascott said:


> Welcome to the Forum  and beautiful torts....is that a tortoise shell hide or is that a third tort in with them....red leaf lettuce, green leaf lettuce and romaine are all great sources of super hydration and are aok as part of their overall diet....I also would be careful of fruit, but more because of the huge attraction for swarms of ants....so I would only offer the fruit as a treat and do so away from the normal spots that they hang out in....



That is a hard plastic fake shell that they use to hide in. They are growing out of it though so time for new digs this weekend. Thank you for your advice. I appreciate all the help I can get


----------



## Laura (May 2, 2013)

if you notice they aren't drinking... try running a hose.. they seem to like puddles,, like after a big rain... water run off..


----------



## debryman (May 3, 2013)

Here is a better pic of their temporary enclosure:




We will be finishing their substantially bigger one this weekend. I now have the on Mulberry leaves, Gazania leaves and Desert Dandelions. They are eating, drinking and pooping so, so far so good...


----------



## Carol S (May 3, 2013)

They sure are beautiful tortoises. I love Desert tortoises. They are very personable and love attention. 

I would plant some tall fescue grass (which mine love to hide in) and also other plants in the enclosure which will provide more hiding spots and also provide more shade. I have planted a Hisbisus plant and a grape vine in my Desert tortoises enclosure.


----------



## tortoise007 (May 3, 2013)

That sounds great! Let me post some pics of my SDT enclosure...


----------



## ascott (May 3, 2013)

I would also provide a couple shade spots....perhaps set a potted plant or two on top of the wire to shade to be cast from the plants....


----------



## debryman (May 6, 2013)

ascott said:


> I would also provide a couple shade spots....perhaps set a potted plant or two on top of the wire to shade to be cast from the plants....



Thank you - there is usually a plank of wood held down by rocks that covers about half of this little enclosure. They definitely have shade in there. I just removed it to get a good pic of them. I am going to transplant some of the things they can eat from the desert into their new bigger enclosure. The wind has been so bad here that building is going slower than I'd hoped. 

Thanks again for all your suggestions. It's greatly appreciated!


----------

